# Tempei Nakamura - contemporary pianist



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

excerpt :
Japanese composer and pianist, TEMPEI NAKAMURAs music is attracting fans and creating a maverick style in the piano field. With beautiful melodies and futuristic rhythms, he has both powerful and nostalgic pieces. His music enhances the beauty of the piano with his brilliant technique. His music is influenced by classical music, jazz, progressive rock etc. and not tied to any specific genre.

I just saw his performance in Singapore lately, and thought I need your opinion on his style of music. Please see some videos below.

Fantasy





fu re i mu





The Flame





Ichigo-Ichie , slow piece





played on NY subway ??


----------

